# Bluescreen bei Windows 7 64-Bit



## -FA- (7. Februar 2010)

hallo, hier die Infos:
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    0000000000041790
  BCP2:    FFFFFA8004A27EB0
  BCP3:    000000000000FFFF
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020710-27378-01.dmp
  C:\Users\AF\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-45942-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Highlights - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Woran könnte das liegen und wire man kann das problem beheben?


----------



## Crymes (7. Februar 2010)

Kannst du bitte beschreiben, wie , wo, und wann der Blue Screen aufgetreten ist?


----------



## -FA- (7. Februar 2010)

das problem ist ganz normal beim desktop aufgetrwten. allerdings kann ich nichst sagen ob es im bildschirmschoner war, da ich den pc für ca 20min allein gelssen hab. wobei ioch letztesn schonmal einen hatte. der kam während es bertreibs im desktop.


----------



## knuffbiber (10. Februar 2010)

Bist du dir sicher das dein System normalerweise stabil läuft? Sprich wurden CPU/RAM/MoBo ordentlich und lange mit prime ausgelastet, und die Grafikkarte mit AtiTool oder Furmark?
Bluescreens kommen oft von defekter Hardware!


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Februar 2010)

Hast du dein System iwie übertacktet?
Wenn ja, dann erhöhe entweder die Spannung(en) oder belasse es bei Standard Einstellungen.

Ein paar System Infos wären auf jedendall nicht verkehrt (wobei das bei Bluescreens oft auch nicht weiterhilft)...


----------



## -FA- (10. Februar 2010)

Also das sytem ist nicht übertaktet. Es sind nur mit RivaTuner die Lüfter der Grakas hochgedreht. Ich hatte gerde wieder einen:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    d1
  BCP1:    0000000000000000
  BCP2:    0000000000000002
  BCP3:    0000000000000000
  BCP4:    FFFFF88004A9C768
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\021010-34367-01.dmp
  C:\Users\AF\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-46441-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Windows erkennt zwar dann auch diesen fehler. wenn ich dann unter Problembehandlung geh und nach einer Lösung suchen will,n sucht er zwar danach, erfordert dann, dass ich weitere Informationen preisgebe, dann dauerts einen moment und es kommt ein fehler, dass eine Verbindung nciht aufgebaut werden kann und iche s später nochmal versuchen soll, das hab ich schon mehrmals probiert; ich kann keinen Problembericht versenden.

Was mir vorher einfiel, dass diese Blue-screens seit ich vor ein paar tagen die SLI abgeschaltet habe öfters auftreten. kanns daran liegen?

Ssystem: 

Asus P5N-D 
Intel Q9650 (4x 3,0 Ghz)
2x  nvidia geForce GTX280
8GB RAM
Creative X-Fi titanium
3 festplatten:
2x 1TB , 1x 1,5 TB


----------



## -FA- (10. Februar 2010)

Also jetzt nimmt das ganze überhand! Schon wieder einer1 jetzt ist mir aber was aufgefallen. Diese Bluescreens kommen immer nur, wenn ich z.B. das start-menü öffne, oder irgendwas an der "netzwerkverbindung" rumgeamcht wird. Oftmals tritt der fehler auf wenn die Verbindung getrennt wird. Das ist ISDN. Meistens wenn zuvor etwas an der Konfiguraion umgestellt wurde (z.B. Kanäle). Meistens kommt er beim ternnen der verbindung, egal ob dies automatisch geschieht, wie Win7 das macht oder manuell.
Meint ihr es würde ne systemwiederherstellung mit nem großen zeitabstand zurück was bringen? weil das Problem tritt erst seit ner weile auf, seit Windows 7 Updates instlliert hat. kanne s da einen Konflikt zwischen einem Update und der ISDN-Karte geben?
Kann da auchdie ISDN-Karte ne macke haben? 
Hier der Fehler:
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    d1
  BCP1:    0000000000000000
  BCP2:    0000000000000002
  BCP3:    0000000000000000
  BCP4:    FFFFF88004814768
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\021010-20919-01.dmp
  C:\Users\AF\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-38813-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## -FA- (11. Februar 2010)

Sry wegen dopplepost,aber sonst geht das mit dem screen nicht!
also jetzt ist wieder einer gekommen. Fotoapperat geschnappt  und ienem hüppschen schnappschuss davon gemacht. kann man damit was anfnagen (Fehleraddresse,...)? foto ist im Anhang als Screen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

Da steht doch AVMCOWAN.sys
Deinstalliere mal alles was mit deiner AVM Hardware zu tun hat und Installiere anschliessend die Treiber neu.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Februar 2010)

zum letzten Bluscreen schau mal hier vorbei: 
Bluescreens - Driver Irql Not Less Or Equal etc. - IT Technik

vllt. hilft es ja...


----------



## -FA- (11. Februar 2010)

Und was genau ist AVM hardware? ISDN-Karte? Muss ich das im gerätemanager machen?


----------



## Hatuja (11. Februar 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Und was genau ist AVM hardware? ISDN-Karte? Muss ich das im gerätemanager machen?



AVM ist ein (eigentlich DER) Hersteller von ISDN Geräten und Router / Telefonanlagen. Die Fritz!Boxen sind von AVM, in deinem Fall ist es wohl eine Fritz!Card

Als erstes würde ich schauen, ob du im Startmenü einen Eintrag von Fritz! oder AVM Findest und dort, wenn vorhenden, den Uninstaller ausführen. Sollte das nicht gehen, die Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Windows 7 sollte Fragen, ob nur das Gerät entfernt werden soll, oder ob er auch gleich die Treiberdateien mit löschen soll, letzteres auf jeden Fall mit auswählen.


----------



## -FA- (12. Februar 2010)

Ok, hab ich gemacht. Zuerst kam die frage "Warnung: Sire sind dabei ein gerät aus dem system zu löschen (so ungefähr)". Dann hat ers deinstalliert. Ich hab anschließend neu gestartet und er hat dann gemeldet, dass neue hardware gefunden wurde. Anschließens hat er den treiber wieder installiert.
Kann es sein das bei der alten treiberinstallatipon ein defekt vorkag? meint ihr jetzt müsste es wieder gehen? gut spätestens in 1 Monat fliegt die Karte eh raus, da wir DSL bekommen. Dann müsste sich das spätestens dann erledigt haben.

Edit: Da scheint wirklich der treiber ne macke gehabt zu haben. Ich hab keine probelme mehr, dass die Internetverbindungsgeschwindigkeit plözlich nach ein paar minuten zusammengebrochen ist und weder ein AntiVir update noch der browser gescheit funktionierte und ein neuaufbau erforderlich war.

Edit 2: Das zuvor auch die Netztverbindung langsam reagiert hat ist such verschwunden.


----------



## alexander@alexander (26. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute und guten Abend,

mein kleiner Bruder und ich haben dasselbe Problem wie -FA-.
Wir haben vor ca. 3 Monaten beim Media-Markt den Dell Studio XPS 8100 erworben.
Dann stand er ca. 1 Monat bei unserem Vater in der Werkstatt (ein paar Programme installieren)
danach kam der Rechner in das Zimmer meines kleines Bruders. Wir haben uns gefreut, dass wir endlich Anno 1404 (+ Venedig) spielen können.
Installiert, Spiel gestartet, Grafikeinstellungen alle auf max, hat wunderbar geklappt.
Dann, nach ca. 30 Minuten ist der Ton eingefroren und der Monitor hat mich an einen Schneesturm erinnert. 
Nun gut, dann spielt man halt Anno nicht mehr, dann hat man das Problem nicht mehr.
Denkst de! Das ist auch bei Youtube, bei Microsoft Powerpoint, im Internet surfen und bei Jet Storm - Modern Dogfights passiert.
Dann habe ich ZoneAlarm eine Ultra-Tiefen-Prüfung durchgeführen lassen, hat nichts gefunden.
Mit CCleaner alles aufgeräumt, hat auch nichts gebracht.
Dann den Ati-Treiber deinstalliert und den Catalyst 10.4 installiert... aaahhhhhh endlich ist der Schneesturm weg und dafür ein richtiger Bluescreen da!
Es kam als Technische Information der Stop-Fehler 7f. Dann habe ich Papa Google gefragt und bei jasik.de kam als mögliche Ursache einen Hardware-Defekt raus, beim Support von Microsoft stand irgendetwas vom Prozessor (hab's nicht verstanden).
Ich habe mal als "Stress-Test" Prime95 und der Graka-Client von Folding@home gleichzeitig laufen gehabt (kein Bluescreen). Der Freund meiner Schwester hatte die Idee, Memtest drüber laufen zu lassen. Ich hatte ihn bisher 4mal benutzt und dabei kam einmal ein Bluescreen, sonst keine Fehler.

Frage: Liegt es nun wirklich an der Hardware? Dann kann man ihn ja umtauschen.  

Danke an alle die helfen können!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

alexander@alexander

dxdiag: (wollte es nicht Hochladen)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/26/2010, 15:30:36
       Machine name: NIKOLAI-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Studio XPS 8100
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3960MB RAM
          Page File: 1739MB used, 6176MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68B8)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B8&SUBSYS_25431002&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2738 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1014 MB
      Shared Memory: 1723 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: P225HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR00E6
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: atiu9p64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,atiu9pag,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0001.6105 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.723.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 4/7/2010 03:22:38, 28160 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2BF8-11CF-6B64-4205A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68B8
          SubSys ID: 0x25431002
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem95.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Evergreen:8.723.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68b8
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1028040D&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5953 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 10/7/2009 04:51:22, 2009376 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1028040D&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5953 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 10/7/2009 04:51:22, 2009376 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5953 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/7/2009 04:51:22, 2009376 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: HID Infrared Remote Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1D19, 0x1101
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: HID Infrared Remote Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1D19, 0x1101
        FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B34
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1D19, 0x1101
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2107
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-konforme Maus
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x192F, 0x0416
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 556.9 GB
Total Space: 613.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ARRAY0
      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 192.9 GB
Total Space: 197.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ARRAY0
      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 336.4 GB
Total Space: 400.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ARRAY0
      Drive: V:
      Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7230S
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (German), , 0 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO/5 Series/3400 Series SATA RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a
     Name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B8&SUBSYS_25431002&REV_00\4&1D1C994C&0&0008
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3B4C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4C&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI-Brücke - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_A6\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port - 0041
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_12\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) processor DRAM Controller - 0040
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0040&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_12\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_01\4&1A374EE1&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: AVM ISDN-Controller FRITZ!Card PCI
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1244&DEV_0A00&SUBSYS_0A001244&REV_02\4&210A1248&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a
     Name: OHCI-konformer VIA 1394-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3403&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_00\4&37BF9355&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) H57 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B08
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B08&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA58&SUBSYS_AA581002&REV_00\4&1D1C994C&0&0108
   Driver: n/a
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,0.79.1936.0000
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,0.79.1936.0000
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,0.79.1936.0000
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,0.79.1936.0000
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,10.03.0000.0005
roxio DCFilters Audio Sync Filter 2,0x00000000,0,0,,
Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Demultiplexer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4513
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0000.0047
DABP Splitter,0x00200000,0,0,SuperFrameSplitter.dll,
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,10.03.0000.0005
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
ArcSoft AAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AACEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0024
roxio DCFilters DVD Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
TimeShift2.0 Client Filter,0x00400000,0,1,TimeShift2.ax,1.00.0000.0007
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,10.03.0000.0005
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,10.03.0000.0005
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Video/SP BD-HD Decoder (PDVD8),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD_HBD.ax,8.02.0000.5611
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00600010,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.3616
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
ArcSoft 3GP/3G2 Muxer,0x00200000,2,0,u3GPMux.ax,1.00.0000.0008
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2902
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ROXIO VCFStationLogo 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ArcSoft Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,ASAudio.ax,1.03.0001.0024
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ROXIO Field Combiner 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
ArcSoft RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,10.03.0000.0005
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,8.00.0000.2808
Sonic HD Demuxer,0x005ffffe,1,2,SonicHDDemuxer.dll,4.03.0000.0129
ROXIO CPU Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CPURegulator.ax,10.00.0000.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Digest Filter,0x00200000,2,2,DigestFilter.dll,1.00.1726.0000
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,10.03.0000.0005
CyberLink HD/BD Mixer (PDVD8.0),0x00200000,1,2,CLHBMixer.ax,1.00.0000.2928
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ArcSoft Avi Writer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,uAviWriter.ax,1.00.0001.0025
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0013
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5526
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,10.03.0000.0005
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD8),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,8.02.0000.0630
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,10.03.0000.0005
ArcSoft RealMedia Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealVideoDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ROXIO VideoInfo Transcoder 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0009
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,cldemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,10.03.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD8),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,8.00.0000.1830
ArcSoft Convert DVD Filter,0x00600000,0,3,ConvertDVDFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0013
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
ArcSoft AMR/AAC Reader,0x00600000,0,1,AMRAACReader.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.4716
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ArcSoft QCELP 13K Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,QCELPEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0003
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ArcSoft QCELP Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,QCELPDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ROXIO Video Effect 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.3022
ArcSoft MPEG4 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,uMP4Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0026
roxio DCFilters Subpicture Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO Field Splitter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Arcsoft LPCM Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,lpcmdec.ax,2.04.0000.0002
TimeShift2.0 Server Filter,0x00200000,1,0,TimeShift2.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ROXIO VideoTransition 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
CyberLink BDROM Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLBDROMNav.ax,2.00.0008.1824
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.4506
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
RTKFMSourceFilter,0x00400000,0,2,RTKFMSOURCE.dll,0.99.1002.2009
roxio DCFilters DVD Reader,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1730
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
roxio DCFilters Smart Resizer,0x00000000,0,0,,
ArcSoft File Dump,0x00200000,1,0,FileDump.ax,2.00.0000.0011
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0007
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0000.0047
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,10.03.0000.0005
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,10.03.0000.0005
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,Claud.ax,6.03.0000.1322
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,10.03.0000.0005
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.ax,1.00.0000.0003
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink Audio Digital Transcoder (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,CLADT.ax,2.00.0000.1531
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Ogg Multiplexer,0x00400000,1,1,OggDS.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ArcSoft AAC Decoder,0x09900000,1,1,AACDecode.ax,1.00.0000.0021
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,10.03.0000.0005
ArcSoft MPEG4 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Decoder.ax,1.00.0000.0022
ArcSoft MP3 Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,ArcMP3enc.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO VCFAlphaSplitter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Sonic MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD8),0x00201000,1,1,Claud.ax,6.01.0008.5329
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ArcSoft RealMedia Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealAudioDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ArcSoft H.264 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,H264Encoder.ax,1.01.0000.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,,
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0000.0047
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
CyberLink VC-1 Decoder (PDVD8),0x00600400,1,3,CLVc1Dec.ax,2.02.0000.5624
Sonic Cinemaster® Audio Decoder 4.3,0x005ffffe,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,4.03.0000.0238
roxio DCFilters Mpeg I/II Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
ArcSoft H263 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,H263Encoder.ax,1.00.0001.0001
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,10.03.0000.0005
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.5723
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD8),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.5316
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
ROXIO DV Scene Detector Tee 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Tzan Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.00.0001.2905
ArcSoft Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,uASViD.ax,1.08.0005.0003
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.6016
CyberLink H.264/AVC Decoder (PDVD8),0x00600400,1,2,CL264dec.ax,2.02.0000.0624
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Roxio Audio Stream Writer Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0012
ArcSoft H.264 Splitter,0x00400000,2,1,H264Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,10.03.0000.0005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0008
Sonic HD Nav,0x00200000,0,5,SonicHDNav.dll,4.03.0000.0041
roxio DCFilters DVD Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Tzan Filter (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.00.0000.1729
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.04.0000.0205
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink AVCHD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLAVCHDNav.ax,1.00.0000.1720
RTKDABSourceFilter,0x00400000,0,2,RTKDABSOURCE.dll,0.99.1012.2009
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ArcSoft MPEG Demux,0x00400000,1,2,ArcDemux.ax,1.00.0002.0016
Arcsoft AMREncoder,0x00200000,1,1,AMREncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0024
Arcsoft AMRDecoder,0x00600000,1,1,AMRDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0019
ArcSoft H263 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,h263dec.ax,1.00.0000.0021
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,10.03.0000.0005
Sonic Cinemaster® VideoDecoder 4.3,0x005ffffe,2,2,CinemasterVideo.DLL,4.03.0001.0273
roxio DCFilters Dragon Lair,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD8),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.9027
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,roxaudio.ax,10.00.0000.0000
ArcSoft H.264 Decoder,0x00500000,1,1,H264DecFilter.ax,1.00.0001.0003
CyberLink Audio Decoder(PDVD8 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3816
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.5329
ArcSoft MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,2,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0020
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.9625
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink BDRE Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLBDRENav.ax,2.00.0000.4224
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Ogg Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ArcSoft MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,0,2,mp4splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0028
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
ArcSoft 3GP Splitter,0x00600000,0,2,3GPSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CyberLink Audio Decode (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,1,claud_HBD.ax,8.01.0036.9212
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RoxVideo.ax,8.00.0000.0047
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
3GP/3G2 Muxer,0x00200000,0,0,u3GPMux.ax,1.00.0000.0008
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0013
Avi Writer Filter,0x00200000,0,0,uAviWriter.ax,1.00.0001.0025
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,0,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0020
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.ax,1.00.0000.0003
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Audio Capture Sources:
Mikrofon (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
BDA Source Filters:
REALTEK DTV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16485
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.5222
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD8),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.5222
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn der Bluescreen bei Memtest auftritt, hat der RAM warscheinlich was abbekommen. 

Wie kann man aber auch einen Fertig-PC kaufen....?  Das soll euch eine Lehre sein...

Ab zu MediaMarkt. Auf das Ding muss noch Garantie sein. Entweder Umtauschen oder Geld zurück...
Ich persönlich wäre ja für Geld zurück... Für die Kohle bekommt man sicher was besseres...


----------

